# Roermond rur angeln



## Szczupakhunter (8. November 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Also da ich an der Maas nichts wirkliches Fange dachte ich mir das ich mal an die rur fahre da sie ja auch in die Maas mündet. Kennt da jemand gute stellen vielleicht direkt an der Mündung? Oder eher bisschen weiter? Welche Angelmethoden sind dort empfehlenswert? Eher Pose oder Grund? 
Dankeschön im Vorraus 

Grüße David 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Szczupakhunter (9. November 2015)

*AW: Roermond rur angeln*

Niemand? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenRiver (10. November 2015)

*AW: Roermond rur angeln*

Such dir deine Stellen selber. Wird wohl kaum jemanden geben der freiwillig hier seine Spots breit tritt.


----------



## Szczupakhunter (10. November 2015)

*AW: Roermond rur angeln*

Vielleicht habe ich die Frage falsch formuliert also ich habe generell eine Frage wo es einfacher wird zu angeln mit guten stellen meine ich das dort vielleicht keine Pflanzen sind die dich hindern können und der Rest ist klar Pose oder Grund ist nicht schlimm preiszugeben oder? Naja Hauptsache du hast ein Beitrag mehr Glückwunsch..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilhelm (10. November 2015)

*AW: Roermond rur angeln*

Na dann will ich dir mal ein paar Infos zukommen lassen.
klickmich :m

 Den Rest must du wohl selbst ausprobieren |kopfkratda die Roer ( Rur) dort sehr naturnah fließt.


 Petri Heil Wilhelm


----------



## Sneep (10. November 2015)

*AW: Roermond rur angeln*

Hallo,
 stell dir das mit der Rur/Roer nicht zu einfach vor. Die niederländische Rur ist ein unbegradigter Wildfluss.  Der Fluss ist von einem regelrechten Urwald umgeben und nur  an wenigen Stellen zugänglich. Ohne einen ortskundigen Begleiter hast du da kaum  Chancen. Durchgängig waten ist nur an wenigen Strecken möglich, da  es immer wieder große Gumpen gibt.
  Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich auch nicht alleine waten. Es gibt Stellen mit losem Kies, da ist man ganz schnell mit 3 Zentnern Kies zusammen im Gumpen.

An Fisch kann man so alles fangen, was es in Mitteleuropa gibt. In den letzten 10 Jahren haben wir 44 Arten nachgewiesen. Das macht den Reiz aus. Die Rur gehört hier zur Barbenregion. Die Barbe ist die dominierende Art. Weiterhin diverse Weißfische wie Döbel, Hasel, große Brassen,  ferner Waller und vereinzelt Salmoniden wie BF und  seltener eine Äsche. Als beste Methode hat sich das Spürangeln mit Heilbutpellets und Kugelblei erwiesen. Beute sind dann hauptsächlich Barben und regelmäßig kleinere Waller. Speziell für Barben ist aber die Made der Köder der Wahl, am besten mit Madenring.
  Man muss hier unbedingt die Fische suchen. Wer ansitzt, hat schon den 1. Fehler gemacht.
  Nur unmittelbar vor Roermond wird die Rur viel träger und gehört hier zur Brassenregion.
  Hier kommt man gut ans Wasser, aber Mein Fall ist diese Strecke nicht.
  Der Fischbestand ist auf dem schlammigen Boden auch nicht annährend so gut wie weiter stromauf. Hier würde ich es mit der Feederrute versuchen, vorzugsweise stromab in Ufernähe fischen und schauen, was kommt. Am besten ein gutes Bestimmungsbuch mitführen.


sNeeP


----------



## Szczupakhunter (11. November 2015)

*AW: Roermond rur angeln*

Ok ich schaue mal Dankeschön für die hilfreiche Informationen so stelle ich mir eine Antwort vor[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

